
How Nantucket Came to Be the Whaling Capital of the World - pepys
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/nantucket-came-to-be-whaling-capital-of-world-180957198/?no-ist
======
devindotcom
Obligatory Moby Dick chapter:

[http://americanliterature.com/author/herman-
melville/book/mo...](http://americanliterature.com/author/herman-
melville/book/moby-dick-or-the-whale/chapter-14-nantucket)

"With the landless gull, that at sunset folds her wings and is rocked to sleep
between billows; so at nightfall, the Nantucketer, out of sight of land, furls
his sails, and lays him to his rest, while under his very pillow rush herds of
walruses and whales."

------
thatmiddleway
If you're interested in more depth, a great book to read is Away Off Shore,
written by Nathaniel Philbrick. It's a very well written and readable history
of Nantucket.

~~~
ngmaloney
He also wrote In The Heart of the Sea which is an incredible read about an ill
fated crew sailing out of Nantucket.

~~~
dfc
I think you will find that one of the nice things about HN is that most people
have read or skimmed the linked article before commenting. The book is
explicitly mentioned in the second paragraph of the article and is alluded to
in the epigraph of the article highlighting the upcoming release of the movie
with the same title.

------
madgoat
I once knew a man from Nantucket. The stories weren't true.

